# Great start to our fishing season



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Needed to take the boat out and make sure everything is in order for the fishing season. I did the smart thing and called Delynn to come with us. We fished Tues-Thurs last week. Not surprisingly, Delyyn put us on monster fish every day! Delynn is a fish wizard. By far the best guy I know. Just have to watch out when the classic country station is playing, you will confuse him for George Strait or Tim McGraw. Every day we limited out on monster jacks, tons of scamp, and various other large fish that made us cry as we threw them back. I honestly don't know why I would ever go offhsore without him on my boat. Makes my life much easier and more enjoyable.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Holy crap, that's some big fish!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome!!! delynn is good at what he does and a stand up guy!!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Some amazing fish!:thumbup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! What a fine board of fish. Lots of good eats and backaches there.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

This guys sounds like a friend that I need, how do we get a hold of him.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Delynn is about as good as a shark when it comes to catching fish, he does it at will.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Did not know I had so many friends. The Lord really does bless me on and off the water. 
We did have three good days of fishing. Some great friends and good times. Sorry about all the grouper and snapper we had to throw back. It breaks my heart to see copper bellies and sows floating off. At one time we had a river of brown and red bellies floating behind the boat. Just makes me ill. Thanks again Cliff and family. Thanks for treating me like family. Your entire family is truely amazing. You all are a blessing to me. I had a blast. Look out July when the gag grouper open. We are coming for you!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job Capt Delynn! I'm really looking forward to my trips with you in ~2 weeks.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great job Delynn, excellent work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice job of catching huge fish. Congrats to Captain, crew and fishermen


----------

